# semi-pelagianism destroyed before my eyes



## ReformedWretch (Jul 28, 2009)

I can't believe I ever used to think that way.

Christina (young lady living with us for now) was in a horrid car wreck. She flew out the BACK window of the car about 5 yards away, and has numerous bruises, and cuts, as well as a broken neck (3 fractures that requires a neck brace for 2 months). She's been told by numerous professionals she's lucky to be alive or in the very least not permanently paralyzed.

I've shared the gospel with her for years and her "excuse" has always been her young age, not wanting to "settle down" (my words) etc. So I of course took this chance to show her how life can end for any of us in a moments notice! No matter our age we can be gone at any time.

I asked her "if you would have died that night, where would you be now?" She simply said "I don't want to think about that." I went on to explain repentance and faith, how it works, etc. I told her that if she didn't feel compelled to cry out for salvation but knew she should, she should pray as if the ground beneath her feet has opened up and Hell is trying to swallow her alive. 

She said "Yea, you said that to me before".

So yea, dead men don't come alive unless and until God tells them to. No matter how hard we try, or what life experience they go through. Please continue to pray for Christina as well as me and my wife.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## A.J. (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 29, 2009)




----------

